# Zoom does offer a way to lock and unlock meetings



## rodeoneerer (4/1/22)

*Hosting a Zoom Meeting with a large audience?* Want to have a private moment with core members of the meeting before everyone else joins meeting? Well, luckily for you, Zoom does offer a way to lock and unlock meetings.

One good way to prevent unwelcome participants or late arrivals from joining your Zoom meetings is to lock those meetings. Here's a look at how it's done. 

*To lock your meeting:*

Step 1. Once in your Zoom meeting, click on Manage Participants.
Step 2. In the lower right-hand corner of the Manage Participant window, click on the button with the 3 dots.
Step 3. From the drop-down menu that opens, select Lock Meeting. No participants will be permitted while meeting is locked. You can unlock the meeting by going back into the menu and removing the selection.

To unlock a Zoom Meeting, click the ‘More’ button again from the ‘Participants’ panel on the right of the Zoom Meeting window, and select the ‘Unlock Meeting’ option.

Then, click ‘Yes’ on the confirmation dialogue to allow attendees to join the meeting.

Temporarily locking a Zoom meeting gives you time to prepare, and communicate with the core members of the meeting before all attendees join. Use it to your advantage whenever needed.

*https://www.z2u.com/zoom/Top-Up-2-16482* is the best place for the people to buy your Zoom Subscription. We are the professional website for Zoom Subscription selling. We just offer the lowest price for *Zoom Subscription* and the best service, we are 24/7 online, if you have any problems with buying Zoom Subscription, you can contact us anytime and we will try our best to solve your problems.


----------

